# Greetings from Lethbridge, Alberta, Canada



## DerekB (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi everyone. I just signed on, so thought a quick note of introduction would be appropriate. Currently, I do not own any fancy mice. But I am interested in acquiring some. I've been looking into small mammals as pets. Over the years, I've kept a wide variety, including hamsters, gerbils, guinea pigs and one mouse. OK, so confession time. I'm moving away from reptiles, which I have kept for a long time after I moved away from the small furry things. I have one kingsnake left and he's for sale. Then it's back to keeping little critters as pets again and not buying them frozen as food for various snakes. I'm looking forward to the change.

If anyone here knows of a breeder in or near southern Alberta, I'd appreciate hearing from you. I'm also trying to find breeders of degus and possibly guinea pigs. I haven't had much luck yet and may have to buy from a pet store. The problems is, I find pet store employees often know little about the animals in their care. A couple of weeks ago I had to give an impromptu lesson on degus and hedgehogs to one staffer. I think locating a responsible hobby breeder will result in my finding healthier pets.

Thanks everyone.

DerekB


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Derek, we encounter the same problems here as well.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

